# Vós usage: formal, informal?



## Alaedious

No entanto, em Portugal ainda se usam palavras como *vosso *(vuestro) or *vos *(os), *convosco *(con vosotros). No Brasil essas palavras não são usadas com *vocês.*

_Vejo-vos_ (pt) _Vejo vocês _(br)
_A vossa casa_ (pt)  _A casa de vocês_ (br) ou _sua casa_ (br)
_Convosco_ *(pt) _Com vocês _(br)/(pt)


Hello, everyone!  

                  This is a very interesting thread.  I have a question about these forms (vos, vosso, convosco) for our European Portuguese speakers... 

 Do the Portuguese use these forms _*only*_ as an _*informal plural*_ form?  In other words, do they use these forms with people that they would address as 'tu' individually?   Or do they also use these forms with a group of people they might more _*formally*_ address as 'você' or 'o senhor' individually? 

Ex.  Senhores, vejo o vosso carro ali  (or 'o seu carro' or 'o carro dos senhores'?).
       João e José, vejo o vosso carro ali.  (Is 'o seu carro' possible here?)
       (Speaking to two work colleagues to whom you would say 'você' individually).  Vejo o vosso carro ali. (or 'o seu carro'?)

                                                                                            Obrigado pela ajuda!  This is sort of confusing!


----------



## marta12

Usamos formalmente e informalmente, ou seja, podemos tratar as pessoas por 'tu', por 'você', ou por 'senhor', o plural será sempre 'vos' e 'vosso'.
Terei ajudado?


----------



## Alaedious

Olà, marta12!  

              Acho que sim!    Pode corrigir os exemplos?  

Senhores, vejo o vosso carro ali.      (Pode-se dizer  'o seu carro' ou 'o carro dos senhores' também?).
       João e José, vejo o vosso carro ali.     (Pode-se dizer  'o seu carro' neste exemplo?)
       (Speaking to two work colleagues to whom you would say 'você' individually).    Vejo o vosso carro ali. (Pode-se dizer também 'o seu carro' aqui?)

Is there a tendancy to use one set of examples or another? If so, what motivates the usage (regional variants, degree of formality, or some other factor)?


                                                                                                                                        Obrigado!


----------



## marta12

Alaedious said:


> Olà, marta12!
> 
> Acho que sim!    Pode corrigir os exemplos?
> 
> Senhores, vejo o vosso carro ali.      (Pode-se dizer  'o seu carro' como o sujeito (senhores) está no plural não se pode dizer 'seu' ou 'o carro dos senhores' também? Pode usar-se 'senhores' mas terá de modificar a frase: vejo ali o carro dos senhores).
> João e José, vejo o vosso carro ali.     (Pode-se dizer  'o seu carro' neste exemplo?) Não, mais uma vez porque são dois sujeitos o João e o José, por isso terá de o usar o plural.
> (Speaking to two work colleagues to whom you would say 'você' individually).    Vejo o vosso carro ali. (Pode-se dizer também 'o seu carro' aqui?) Não, pela razão explicada acima se forem colegas no plural. Mas se for só com uma pessoa poderá dizer: vejo o teu/seu carro ali.
> 
> Is there a tendancy to use one set of examples or another? If so, what motivates the usage (regional variants, degree of formality, or some other factor)?
> Senhores - muito formal.
> Você - informal, e formal por ser cada vez mais usado em vez de 'senhor/ra'.
> Tu - informal e íntimo. Usamos cada vez mais.
> 
> 
> Obrigado!


----------



## Alaedious

Muito obrigado, marta12! 

                      Foi  muito útil!  Então, para resumir, European Portuguese speakers only use 'seu' as a possessive adjective when it's only a question of one person. Otherwise, whether it be a group of tu's,  você's,  or senhor's (a plurality of individuals,  in other words), you would use 'vosso/vossa/vossos/vossas', tá certo? 

One last follow up question.  When speaking to two work colleagues (that you individually say 'você' to), could you say: 

 'Vejo o carro de vocês.'?, como fazem os brasileiros, en vez de   'Vejo o vosso carro'?


----------



## marta12

Alaedious said:


> Muito obrigado, marta12!
> 
> Foi  muito útil!  Então, para resumir, European Portuguese speakers only use 'seu' as a possessive adjective when it's only a question of one person. Otherwise, whether it be a group of tu's,  você's,  or senhor's (a plurality of individuals,  in other words), you would use 'vosso/vossa/vossos/vossas', tá certo?
> 
> One last follow up question.  When speaking to two work colleagues (that you individually say 'você' to), could you say:
> 
> 'Vejo o carro de vocês.'?, como fazem os brasileiros, en vez de   'Vejo o vosso carro'?



You'r welcome!

Em Portugal, hoje em dia já se ouve dizer 'vejo o carro de vocês', mas é uma influência brasileira. Esta forma ainda é considerada incorrecta.
Por isso, 'vejo o vosso carro' é a forma correcta, pelo menos por enquanto.


----------



## anaczz

Alaedious said:


> Olà, marta12!
> 
> Acho que sim!    Pode corrigir os exemplos?
> 
> Senhores, vejo o vosso carro ali.      (Pode-se dizer  'o seu carro' ou 'o carro dos senhores' também?).
> João e José, vejo o vosso carro ali.     (Pode-se dizer  'o seu carro' neste exemplo?)
> (Speaking to two work colleagues to whom you would say 'você' individually).    Vejo o vosso carro ali. (Pode-se dizer também 'o seu carro' aqui?)


Só uma observação: gramaticalmente estariam corretas ambas as frases com "seu", pois esse é o pronome possessivo correto para a 3ª pessoa do plural. No entanto, a gramática não "convence" os falantes da língua e tanto portugueses, quanto brasileiros preferem cada qual uma solução diferente: o "vosso" português (que, de acordo com a norma, é pronome possessivo da 2ª pessoa do plural ,vós, que não é usada coloquialmente) e o "de vocês" brasileiro.
Outra observação: usar "vosso" para pessoas que tratamos por "você" é considerado errado no Brasil.


----------



## Alaedious

Thank you guys so much! 

                   As vossas respostas foram tão claras que tenho a impressão de ter compreendido!    Até a próxima pergunta!  I'm really enjoying my first steps in your pretty language!


----------



## Galaego

Já agora duas pequenas notas.

"*Vosso*" está correcto na segunda pessoa do singular, embora tenha caído em desuso.

Tratar alguém por "*você*" pode ser *insultuoso*, dependendo da zona e da pessoa. Tratando alguém por "você" poderá valer-vos a resposta "você é [linguagem de] estrebaria".
"Você" era até bem recentemente um termo reservado a pessoas de estatuto inferior (p.e. criados) ou em contexto familiar, ou seja, algo aquivalente a "*tu*", embora actualmente tenha perdido a conotação negativa em muitos locais (provavelmente por influência de telenovelas do Brasil) e seja frequentemente e ignorantemente utilizado como "o(a) senhor(a)".
Pessoalmente irrita-me de sobremaneira


----------



## anaczz

Galaego said:


> Já agora duas pequenas notas.
> 
> "*Vosso*" está correcto na segunda pessoa do singular, embora tenha caído em desuso.


Bem-vindo aos fóruns, Galaego!

Creio que queira dizer segunda pessoa do plural, certo?

Os pronomes possessivos são (segundo a norma): 
primeira pessoa -> eu -> meu, meus, minha, minhas
segunda pessoa -> tu -> teu, teus, tua, tuas
terceira pessoa -> ele,ela, você -> seu, seus, sua, suas
pimeira p. plural -> nós -> nosso, nossos, nossa, nossas
segunda p. plural -> vós -> vosso, vossos, vossa, vossas
terceira p. plural -> eles, elas, vocês -> seu, seus, sua, suas


----------



## marta12

Galaego said:


> Já agora duas pequenas notas.
> 
> "*Vosso*" está correcto na segunda pessoa do singular, embora tenha caído em desuso.
> 
> Tratar alguém por "*você*" pode ser *insultuoso*, dependendo da zona e da pessoa. Tratando alguém por "você" poderá valer-vos a resposta "você é [linguagem de] estrebaria".
> "Você" era até bem recentemente um termo reservado a pessoas de estatuto inferior (p.e. criados) ou em contexto familiar, ou seja, algo aquivalente a "*tu*", embora actualmente tenha perdido a conotação negativa em muitos locais (provavelmente por influência de telenovelas do Brasil) e seja frequentemente e ignorantemente utilizado como "o(a) senhor(a)".
> Pessoalmente irrita-me de sobremaneira



Olá Galaego!

Também fico irritada, o que não me serve de nada, diga-se de passagem.
A questão, quer se queira ou não, é que cada vez se usa mais, principalmente em vez de 'senhor/ra'. Dir-me-á que é usado por pessoas 'sem educação' e até poderei dar-lhe razão, mas isso não tira que cada vez se use mais.


----------



## Vanda

Só dizendo que vocês vão acabar se acostumando como nós nos acostumamos. Quando eu era pequena, ninguém ousava dizer você a um senhor, a uma senhora ou aos pais. Hoje é a coisa mais normal do mundo e ninguém acha falta de educação. 

edit: Ah! Bem-vindo Galaego.  Espero que seja galego mesmo. Adoro o galego, a língua....


----------



## marta12

Vanda said:


> Só dizendo que vocês vão acabar se acostumando como nós nos acostumamos. Quando eu era pequena, ninguém ousava dizer você a um senhor, a uma senhora ou aos pais. Hoje é a coisa mais normal do mundo e ninguém acha falta de educação.
> 
> edit: Ah! Bem-vindo Galaego.  Espero que seja galego mesmo. Adoro o galego, a língua....



Olá vanda!

Eu disse que ficava irritada, mas já nem sequer é verdade; já não me irrita. Continua é a soar-me mal e dou sempre por isso.
Vivo numa aldeia e o 'você' é o pão-nosso de cada dia.


----------



## Alderamin

Galaego said:


> Já agora duas pequenas notas.
> 
> "*Vosso*" está correcto na segunda pessoa do singular, embora tenha caído em desuso.
> 
> Tratar alguém por "*você*" pode ser *insultuoso*, dependendo da zona e da pessoa. Tratando alguém por "você" poderá valer-vos a resposta "você é [linguagem de] estrebaria".
> "Você" era até bem recentemente um termo reservado a pessoas de estatuto inferior (p.e. criados) ou em contexto familiar, ou seja, algo aquivalente a "*tu*", embora actualmente tenha perdido a conotação negativa em muitos locais (provavelmente por influência de telenovelas do Brasil) e seja frequentemente e ignorantemente utilizado como "o(a) senhor(a)".
> Pessoalmente irrita-me de sobremaneira



Pode ser insultuoso, é verdade.
E responder a alguém que nos trate por "você" com "você é estrebaria" é uma expressão bastante usada na minha terra, eu mesma a digo, pois não gosto do "você".
Aqui há dias atrás num "post" que já não me recordo, falei do uso de "senhor" e "senhora".
Acredito que isto faz mais parte das bases que recebemos na nossa educação, no meio e no local onde vivemos e crescemos.
Ainda continuo a tratar pessoas mais velhas ou não conhecidas por "senhor" ou "senhora" e até morrer vai ser assim... mesmo os meus pais ou familiares não me refiro a "ele" ou "ela" ou "você", mas sim "a mãe isto, o pai aquilo". 
Aqui, se me tratarem com um "você", levam com outro "você"  mas, geralmente faço por ter cuidado e me dirigir à pessoa pelo seu nome fictício, é mais correcto da minha parte, visto não conhecer os membros.


----------



## Galaego

anaczz said:


> Bem-vindo aos fóruns, Galaego!
> 
> Creio que queira dizer segunda pessoa do plural, certo?
> 
> Os pronomes possessivos são (segundo a norma):
> primeira pessoa -> eu -> meu, meus, minha, minhas
> segunda pessoa -> tu -> teu, teus, tua, tuas
> terceira pessoa -> ele,ela, você -> seu, seus, sua, suas
> pimeira p. plural -> nós -> nosso, nossos, nossa, nossas
> segunda p. plural -> vós -> vosso, vossos, vossa, vossas
> terceira p. plural -> eles, elas, vocês -> seu, seus, sua, suas



Não, queria mesmo dizer singular. Referindo-se respeitosamente a uma pessoa singular é correcto conjugar os verbos e utilizar pronomes como uma pessoa plural se tratasse. Embora, torno a frisar, tenha caído em desuso.

Exemplos:
"Porque me voltais as vossas costas, biltre? Virai-vos e lutai!"
"Sentai cá a vossa real peida!"

Já agora, há ironia em ambos os exemplos 

Agradeço as boas vindas e, respondendo à questão do galego, não, não o sou. Mas o nome vem em relação à Gallaecia (ou Galécia), não Galiza.


----------



## anaczz

Galaego said:


> Não, queria mesmo dizer singular. Referindo-se respeitosamente a uma pessoa singular é correcto conjugar os verbos e utilizar pronomes como uma pessoa plural se tratasse. Embora, torno a frisar, tenha caído em desuso.
> 
> Exemplos:
> "Porque me voltais as vossas costas, biltre? Virai-vos e lutai!"
> "Sentai cá a vossa real peida!"
> Já agora, há ironia em ambos os exemplos


Mesmo dirigidos a uma só pessoa, os verbos estão conjugados na 2ª pessoa do plural, vós.
Nesses casos, o uso de vos, vossas e vossa está de acordo com a norma, mas, como disse, caiu em desuso.
Diferente de, por exemplo, "Porque me voltam as vossas costas? Virem-se, pois quero ver a vossa cara.", que é o que está em uso.


----------



## Alaedious

Oh, no!  I've got to thinking again, which means more questions!  This time concerning the _*object pronouns*_...

So, _*in Portugal*_, how would most people say: 

(Senhores) 'Eu vejo-vos.' ou 'Eu vejo-os.' ou 'Eu vejo os senhores.'  ou 'Eu vejo vocês'. 
(João e José,) 'Eu vejo-vos.' ou 'Eu vejo-os' ou 'Eu vejo vocês.' 
(Speaking to two work colleagues to whom you would say 'você' individually). 'Eu vejo-vos.' ou 'Eu vejo-os.' ou 'Eu vejo vocês'. 

Thanks sooo much for the help!  

_*In Brazil*_, I assume you would say 'Eu vejo vocês,' tá?   I just have a doubt with (Senhores)... Would Brazilians say 'Eu vejo os senhores.' ou 'Eu vejo vocês.'?


----------



## Alentugano

Alaedious said:


> Oh, no!  I've got to thinking again, which means more questions!  This time concerning the _*object pronouns*_...
> 
> So, _*in Portugal*_, how would most people say:
> 
> (Senhores) 'Eu vejo-vos.' ou 'Eu vejo-os.' ou 'Eu vejo os senhores.'  ou 'Eu vejo vocês'.
> (João e José,) 'Eu vejo-vos.' ou 'Eu vejo-os' ou 'Eu vejo vocês.'
> (Speaking to two work colleagues to whom you would say 'você' individually). 'Eu vejo-vos.' ou 'Eu vejo-os.' ou 'Eu vejo vocês'.
> 
> Em Portugal, creio que há alguma flutuação entre, por exemplo, "Ainda ontem os vi (a vocês/aos senhores) / Ainda ontem vos vi (a vocês/aos senhores)", com grande parte das pessoas atualmente a acharem que só as frases com "vos" é que estariam corretas, ainda que, do ponto de vista estritamente gramatical, essa  mistura não se considere correta (vos com vocês/os senhores).
> Hoje em dia, nos _media_ dominantes a tendência é para usar e abusar do "vos" referindo-se à terceira pessoa do plural, eu avisei-vos / eu beijo-vos / eu amo-vos...
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## SanktGonçalsburg

Alaedious said:


> Would Brazilians say 'Eu vejo os senhores.' ou 'Eu vejo vocês.'?



Both are acceptable and usual. 

Personally, I'd only use the first one when addressing people who are hierarchically superior to me.


----------



## rosajo

i read on wikipedia that vos is still used colloquially in northern portugal. is this true? my family is from there (minho) so it would be nice to know if it's a usage i'd come across while visiting and thus a conjugation i should focus more on in my studies. 

and everywhere else, portugal and brazil, voces is used, correct? and this goes for a mom talking to her kids, as well as slightly less familiar circumstances? but if i were to ask a group of strangers on the street for directions, i'd use os/as senhores/as (no matter the age)?


----------



## Darth Nihilus

I can confirm what you said in regard to Brazilian usage.

As for Portugal, you'll have to wait until someone from there pops up.


----------



## Vanda

I've merge your thread with an old discussion on the topic.

For more discussions have a look here: 
*Discussões no Fórum com a(s) palavra(s) 'vós' no título:*​a vocês = a vós?
apresentamos + vós
chega de vós
Concordância de pessoa: "você" e "vós"
is the vós anywhere still in use?
Vocês ou Vós?
Vós


----------



## Ruca

rosajo said:


> i read on wikipedia that vos is still used colloquially in northern portugal. is this true? my family is from there (minho) so it would be nice to know if it's a usage i'd come across while visiting and thus a conjugation i should focus more on in my studies.
> 
> and everywhere else, portugal and brazil, voces is used, correct? and this goes for a mom talking to her kids, as well as slightly less familiar circumstances? but if i were to ask a group of strangers on the street for directions, i'd use os/as senhores/as (no matter the age)?




Hello Rosajo,

"Vós" is still very used in northern Portugal, although in my opinion it tends to be used by older people and in rural areas. In urban areas and among younger generations, you're likely to hear "vocês" instead of "vós". Where I live, in a semi-rural area, "vós", often pronounced as "bós" is still very common. I don't use it and for me it sounds rather old-fashioned. So, if you speak Portuguese, you can speak the way you want. If you say "b" instead of "v" you may be regarded as an uneducated person. If you say "vós", for some people you may be regarded as a more conservative person. 

If you are asking for directions, I think you don't need to use "os/as senhores/as". I would say "Bom dia/Boa tarde, por favor podia(m) dizer-me onde fica/o caminha para....?)".


----------



## JaFoste

Ruca said:


> Hello Rosajo,
> 
> "Vós" is still very used in northern Portugal, although in my opinion it tends to be used by older people and in rural areas. In urban areas and among younger generations, you're likely to hear "vocês" instead of "vós". Where I live, in a semi-rural area, "vós", often pronounced as "bós" is still very common. I don't use it and for me it sounds rather old-fashioned. So, if you speak Portuguese, you can speak the way you want. If you say "b" instead of "v" you may be regarded as an uneducated person. If you say "vós", for some people you may be regarded as a more conservative person.
> 
> If you are asking for directions, I think you don't need to use "os/as senhores/as". I would say "Bom dia/Boa tarde, por favor podia(m) dizer-me onde fica/o caminha para....?)".



That's right. Almost only in rural areas. In Porto metropolitan area (which still mostly belongs to northern Portugal) we use "vocês".


----------

